# Perch reports geneva



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Thinking of heading to geneva tomorrow any reports.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

thinking of heading there Sat. and Sun., weather permitting. Anyone catching perch??? If You are, what are they hitting on and at what depth. Thanks ahead of time for the info.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Oh Yeah! How about walleye. Anyone doing any good on them and what are You using??? Thanks for any info!!!!!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't been to Geneva, but...

Went to Bula 5/4, 34 fow using perch spreaders with shiners. 20 keepers, but-load of throw backs and white perch, one 30" walleye, didn't keep the walleye. The perch were spewing milt everywhere, so they were definitely spawning.

Start in 35 fow and work shallow until you find them.

If the shiners are small, put two on the hook.


----------



## mercuryjoe (Mar 25, 2013)

you better call first and find out if they dredged the channel...LOL....seriously I have been told they are going to do it "next week" since the middle of April...


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
I believe they started on the channel. We were told the one side was open on Sat.
It was too rough to go out.
This Sat. will be nice I hope and then let the games begin.


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

this is just what i "heard". They were doing pretty good in 40-45 foot of water out in front of marina. I think channel is fine. There were several bigger boats in the marina as of last Saturday.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

My understanding is that the marina is good, depth wise, it is the cahnnel to the lake where there is a depth problem. Hopefully, that will be remedied shortly.
I'm going to try some fishing tonight, "Good Lord willing and the river don't rise"
Have a Great Weekend.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

I was out there last night putting my boat into my slip. The channel has been cleared and several large boats were going in and out.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Now if the wind will change direction to the west, I can catch some perch and walleye. Well maybe I will anyways. I am still going to try!!!!!

Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Going out this evening to try for some perch. Will be also out Saturday morning. I got the FEVER! My boat is FIRST BLOOD.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

My wife and I went out Sat. morning. Only caught three perch, but it was just nice being out there. Only about seven boats out besides us. Started getting a little rough by noon so we headed in. 
I did hear on Sunday, that people were catching some nice walleyes off Geneva, in 20 feet of water, throwing erie dearies and rapalas. 
We were gold panning in PA., so we didn't get out Sunday, but went down to check the boat when my dock partner told us about the walleye. 
Let the games begin!!!!!!


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

So, happy day after Memorial day weekend to all.

Did anyone do any fishing on the lake this weekend??? If You did, what did You catch and where did You catch them at.

We tried to go out a couple of times and said forget about it. Lake was torn up.

Please drop a line if You did get out and catch anything.

Have a Good Day All!!!!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Took my brother & kids out for a boat ride Monday afternoon and a too brief perch fishing session. We were out just before the cold and rain blew into the area. Found perch about 2 miles West of Geneva Marina - Dock Road area - in 40-45fow. When we hit that zone, the sonar just litup from about 20fow to the bottom. A few larger marks suspended near bottom but we did not catch any walleye there.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Finally got out Monday. Tried for perch with no luck, the fish finder was packed in 43 fow but no bite. decided to try trolling for some eyes. Had three pull backs and landed a 24"er in 40 fow. wind turned from north so we called it a day.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

palmerosa said:


> So, happy day after Memorial day weekend to all.
> 
> Did anyone do any fishing on the lake this weekend??? If You did, what did You catch and where did You catch them at.
> 
> ...


Was out of Geneva for the first time this year on Monday. Saw some hooks, but only pulled one. Water vis was over 2 ft. A beautiful day and water looked great. I'd a gave a better report, but had nothing to give a trend on. Had to pull lines by 1000 to get to a party.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Workdog,

Yea I heard you and Rick talking on the radio. I hope to get back out one night this week before the rain sets in for the weekend.


----------



## O'Lordy (Feb 12, 2010)

Can someone tell me how ARU ramps are and is there enough water in the channel and at the ramps for a 23ft. sea ox .... Thanks for any info! wasn't sure if thats the channel they are talking about on this post


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

They are talking about the harbour channel in Geneva. It was really bad last fall and early this spring. Not sure about ARU but Kisters has a pay launch now that's really nice and deep enough for your boat.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Good Morning All,

I heard a report yesterday off of Ashtabula. 210 Perch in three hours in 28 feet of water. The crew then started for walleye. I will post that report as soon as I find out the results.
I am going Sunday for both, weather permitting.

All have a great day!!!


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

went out of Geneva on Monday we found 5 eyes hanging to the west picked them on cranks just when we were getting into a rythm they seemed to shut off well gonna give it a shot again on friday


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

All,

Pray for Good Weather this Weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Limited out on perch yesterday afternoon after rain blew by.They were in 43 ft of water just NW of the launch. I did catch a mix bag for a while but did catch some nice ones. I did see some boats anchored in shallower...They were all light bites and all lipped hooked..


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

FishForFun, 
Thanks for the update.
I didn't think anyone would be on the lake the way the wind was blowing yesterday.

Have a Good Day


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Saturday was a Perch Fishing Day right out of the books!!!
We didn't get on the lake until 10:00, but it was pure action after that.
Overcast, slight breeze, a bit of a chop, good company, (one of my grandsons), and the 
Perch were biting. We caught 60 fish in a couple of hours. Pretty much non-stop action.
Now my wife seems to think that it matters what side of the boat You fish from. I kept assuring her she was on the correct side and it was just a fluke that I was catching twice as many as her. I probably need to put up a reserved parking sign before we go out again.
On the serious side, we fished in 42 feet of water, right off Geneva Marina. Take it for what it is worth, one of the ladies at The Karen Shop, told me to use Braided line. I had never used it before and I believe it makes a difference, because I could feel everything and even the lightest hit would make the pole twitch. I intend on proving out the advice some more next time out. Try it if You haven't already. Might make a difference.
Have a Great Day!!!!!

P.S. My cousin, Bite Me Charters, out of Ashtabula, ran two charters Friday and Saturday, limited both days on walleye. 48 to 55 feet of water. NW out of the Harbor.


----------



## chrisx28 (Jun 20, 2010)

Braided line makes a ton of difference!


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

palmerosa said:


> Saturday was a Perch Fishing Day right out of the books!!!
> We didn't get on the lake until 10:00, but it was pure action after that.
> Overcast, slight breeze, a bit of a chop, good company, (one of my grandsons), and the
> Perch were biting. We caught 60 fish in a couple of hours. Pretty much non-stop action.
> ...


Now my wife seems to think that it matters what side of the boat You fish from. 

OH BUT IT DOES MATTER .. it really does ..


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Braided is the way to go totally I have braided on all my poles. I can feel the lightest bites or when drifting for bass it is sweet to.I have the same line for the last 8 yrs on my perch poles. Good luck.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder if it will be any good there tomorrow? I'm planning to take my son somewhere for perch.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

From my experience, anywhere You go or do, if You can spend the time with Your son, You have one leg up already. If You catch fish, that is a bonus and he will always remember the day.

Good Luck on the Lake and Enjoy the day with Your Son!!!!!


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Good Morning All,
Looking at going out Sat. weather willing. Any update on Perch and Walleye???
We hit them good last Saturday, but I don't know with this storm that just blew thru.
Hopefully, it will lay down by Saturday.


----------



## palmerosa (May 14, 2013)

Well, how did everyone do on Sat.??????


----------

